

Paul Allen recently bought a MiG-29  - ck2
http://www.techeye.net/hardware/microsofts-paul-allen-steps-up-military-build-up

======
larrik
The headline is basically all of the content there is in the article. The rest
is just digs at Paul Allen, Microsoft, and a few countries. Shameful.

~~~
ck2
I am sure Paul Allen gives to worthy causes too, but it does look a tad
awkward to me when he's building a museum of old planes while Bill Gates is
pouring billions into buying mosquito nets and aids medication for 3rd world
countries.

~~~
mburns
Paul Allen is worth a fraction of what Bill Gates is worth.

And Bill has a not-exactly cheap mansion and assorted toys to play with. He
just _also_ had gobs of money left over.

------
jp
"The Newest Google Plane Is A Fighter Jet"

[http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/10/the-newest-google-
pla...](http://www.businessinsider.com/2008/10/the-newest-google-plane-is-a-
fighter-jet-)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Google got a 'trainer', Paul got an actual fighter :-) But more seriously or
not seriously, if you've got the cash you can collect unusual things. I've
visiting private collections of train locomotives and military tanks
(different collectors). The common theme is fascination with the technology
and being able to 'touch it' as it were.

Back at the turn of the century when everyone was worried about Y2K and
DEC^h^h^hCompaq^h^h^h^h^h^hHP wouldn't certify PDP-11's or some VAXen Y2K
compliant a lot of them showed up on scrap market. Eric Smith drove with an
Air-ride tractor trailer to two or three Bay Area data centers to pick up
PDP-11/70's that Bank of America was throwing out (literally he showed up,
they powered them down, and carried them out to the truck) because of this
even through they were working fine.

Not really hacker news material though, maybe a poll "What would you collect
if you had too much money?"

------
qwertymaniac
'thomasxstewart' on that page had some good words to say.

